# six eggs



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

I have 6 eggs I want to use up (this evening, if I get home early enough) - what should I make?

I think I want:
- baked sweet thing 
- easy!
- no packaged mixes 
- no chewy cookies
- preferably something that I can munch on for the rest of the week.... 

I used to bake cakes and cookies and bread and such a lot but haven't really done much of anything in a couple of years now.... 

and work has been pure hell for a couple of weeks and will be for a couple more :sob: 

make anything fabulous lately?


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah. I made those pillsbury instant flaky buns..mm...just cut up and cook...

Join the club oke: were gearing up for tax season


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

tax season? You're gonna give me a heart attack - and I don't think I'm scheduled for one until April...???

the coffee shop next to my office has awful muffins/scones.... and the two next closest are the same. yuck.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

How about lemon bars? 
Slashfood had a food porn article on them the other day. Good lemon squares are an excellent thing. The recipe posted only uses 4 eggs though. 

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/09/27/food-porn-lemon-bars/


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

noooo must use 6!

(and I can't do math!)

actually, gorged on lemon tart a week ago so.....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Merengue. E.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

there is a moosewood dessert cookbook with a [email protected] pound cake recipe. 
and, for the other two eggs, have an omelet....


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

There's not a lot of recipes that call for six eggs unless they're custard based. This one sounded kind of yummy. Jasper White's Maple Sugar Creme Caramel from Classic Home Desserts by Richard Sax (which is a fabulous book, btw!)

That might not really be what you're looking for though.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

By week do you mean work week or calendar week? If you mean work week you can have 1 scrambled egg for breakfast every morning for the next 6 days. oke: no baking involved.

How about rice krispies treats?


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> By week do you mean work week or calendar week? If you mean work week you can have 1 scrambled egg for breakfast every morning for the next 6 days. oke: no baking involved.
> 
> How about rice krispies treats?



Marco, you don't cook much do you? oke:
There's no eggs in rice krispies treats. Though, she could have those with her scrambled eggs I suppose.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

yup  . the extent of my culinary capabilites only extend to a microwave, can opener and fork.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2006)

here you go..you can use all six eggs with this one

Pound Cake

1 1/2 cups butter 
6 eggs 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 1/2 cups white sugar 
3 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
3/4 cup milk 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Grease and flour a tube or Bundt pan. Do not preheat oven. 
In a medium bowl, mix flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside. 
In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time, mixing well each time. add vanilla. 
Add flour mixture alternately with milk. Beat until smooth. Pour batter into tube or Bundt pan. 
Place cake into cold oven, set the temperature to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) and bake for 60 to 90 minutes, or until toothpick inserted into center of cake comes out clean. 
Top with confectioners sugar or glaze.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

I think Ron has the winning recipe! Thank you  
Just didn't get home early enough to do anything today. Just where did the day go....? 
But no matter, I can't decided whether or not to put nuts or choc chips or something in it too....


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

put both


----------



## TADD (Oct 3, 2006)

Egg salad with sugar in it....


----------

